# Where'd it go?



## morph4me (Jan 21, 2008)

I saw an error in one of my posts this morning and went in to edit it, but I didn't have an edit button.


----------



## Lisa (Jan 21, 2008)

The edit button disappears an hour after you post.  If you need something cleaned up, pm a moderator or admin and we will try to get it done for you.

What was it you needed fixed?


----------



## morph4me (Jan 21, 2008)

It was just a mispelling, but I noticied it immedieatley after "I posted but there was noe edit button. It's not really all that important for that post, and I've made a couple after that and they all had the edit button, including the one that asked the question :idunno:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 21, 2008)

Which forum?


----------



## morph4me (Jan 21, 2008)

Martial Talk Magazine. The Are you making this deadly mistake? thread.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 21, 2008)

Was a permission issue. Should be fixed for the future. Sorry about that.


----------



## morph4me (Jan 21, 2008)

Thank you :asian:


----------

